# New to area



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone know when I need to get out my surf equipment and start hitting the beach for some decent fish? I was there last week and limited on blues between 18-24 inches, and I was there this past saturday and I landed 12 whiting all decent size. But I am looking for Redfish, blackdrum something with some size to it.


----------



## hawgfan (Aug 5, 2012)

I hope it gets good before I get there on the 26th, I can't wait I've never fished saltwater before.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

its been it or miss for me, I am trying to read the surf and fish the areas where the current is the strongest. I have caught blues and recently whiting. I haven't left johnsons beach without something in my cooler, but coming from the east coast I am use to the big Redfish run in the fall.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

welcome tothe forum. when I have time I fish Johnsons beach sounds like you have been doing okay there.

last year we had a really warm fall/ winter lots of black drum , nice sized red fish and some excellent pompano fishing. I think we have to wait awhile for the first cold fronts to come thru surf fishing will get better.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

How cold does the water need to be for the drum and reds to roll through?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

the reds are here year around ,its just harder to soak a bait for them in the late spring to early fall as all the bait stealers are around if im beach fishing i target pompano with a 2 hook rig with #1 owner mutu light hooks on 30lb mono. i have seen everything caught on that rig with peeled shrimp or sandfleas as bait even a few nice cobia but to target the big red fish and other larger fish a larger live or cut bait and if u want sharks u will get all the 2 to 5 footers u want fishing this way good luck just remember those reds have to be put back if they are over 27"


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

weedline said:


> the reds are here year around ,its just harder to soak a bait for them in the late spring to early fall as all the bait stealers are around if im beach fishing i target pompano with a 2 hook rig with #1 owner mutu light hooks on 30lb mono. i have seen everything caught on that rig with peeled shrimp or sandfleas as bait even a few nice cobia but to target the big red fish and other larger fish a larger live or cut bait and if u want sharks u will get all the 2 to 5 footers u want fishing this way good luck just remember those reds have to be put back if they are over 27"


Thanks for the info yeah I hope to get some nice sharks, I know about the slot info limit. I am from texas and we get two tags year to take two reds over slot size not the greatest eating but they sure are great to show off. Its crazy how much a difference peeled shrimp will make over regular shelled shrimp


----------

